# Semi new to Microskiff



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Welcome back. You won’t have too much adjustment between fly fishing for strippers and snook. Just enjoy learning and the adventure


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Now there’s a name from the past....... Love it!


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

hipshot said:


> Now there’s a name from the past....... Love it!


My favorite TV show as a young kid. I was wondering if anyone would remember it!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome ...


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Christened the new skiff today with 3 nice snook on the fly under the mangroves. No reds yet. I wore a bonefish scrubs shirt that I inherited from a good friend, fishing and bird hunting buddy of mine Tim Leary who wrote for some fishing mags and shooting sportsman magazine who died in a fall years ago. Today was a good day. Thanks Tim I wish you were with me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Gad, Welcome to microskiff. Come join us on the fly fishing section of this website. Lots of great guys and gals there and lots of discussion.

I live on the south side of Tampa Bay and also am a fly fisherman. What area in Tampa are you in?

Ted


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Gadabout, 
A blast from the past.

Welcome!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

"The Flying Fisherman" , they don't make them like that anymore...


----------

